# Michigan



## Woodman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just sent my fee in for the Grand Rapids cook -7/14-07/15. Gonna come over again Bruce? Puff?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just sent my fee in for the Grand Rapids cook -7/14-07/15. Gonna come over again Bruce? Puff?



Damn Dave, can't you do some cooks closer to me??  I'd love to come hang out with you guys!  I'm so much better looking around ya'll!  8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2006)

Funny, Dave and I say the same thing about you, Larry!! #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Worst part is your all right!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Worst part is your all right!



I'll plead the fifth on that comment!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll drink a fifth on that comment!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just sent my fee in for the Grand Rapids cook -7/14-07/15. Gonna come over again Bruce? Puff?



I was planning on it, if you'll have me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably in more ways than one!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh sure, I make jokes like that and I get yelled at.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I would be honored to be included in the Grand Rapids fest!
Yes, I (we) will be there!
Now I would like to offer my " crafted" bbq skills, meaning if the Woodman needs any help  
My wife will be glad to do the dishes :grin: 
Just don't tell her till we get there :!: 
Lookin' foward to it :!: 
As long as Greg is there 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, I'm officially out of the Michigan cook in Grand Rapids! I have a catering conflict that would cost me $3500 if I do not do it! They moved this cook off up a week or I'd be good! I am looking at the possibility of Shannon ,Illinois 06/09-06/10 or Dundee (Cabellas) 07/08-07/09. Sorry, but it is a $4000 cash swing! W


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2006)

#-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm officially out of the Michigan cook in Grand Rapids! I have a catering conflict that would cost me $3500 if I do not do it! They moved this cook off up a week or I'd be good! I am looking at the possibility of Shannon ,Illinois 06/09-06/10 or Dundee (Cabellas) 07/08-07/09. Sorry, but it is a $4000 cash swing! W


Your not just saying that 'cause I was going


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that was what I was thinking!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Good news Puffy, it is looking like Dundee at Cabellas is the best possibility! 07/08-07/09


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Good news Puffy, it is looking like Dundee at Cabellas is the best possibility! 07/08-07/09


Where's that?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 14, 2006)

Dundee, Michigan at the Cabela's store located there.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

*PUFF, YOU DON"T KNOW WHERE DUNDEE IS?????? *We're going to have to move this to the blue room!! #-o It is much closer to you over off of 23. A 45 minute ride I 'm guessing?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> *PUFF, YOU DON"T KNOW WHERE DUNDEE IS?????? *We're going to have to move this to the blue room!! #-o It is much closer to you over off of 23. A 45 minute ride I 'm guessing?



I remember where it is, had quite a few "pop's" last night #-o 
let me know if your in for sure, i'll be there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 16, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm officially out of the Michigan cook in Grand Rapids! I have a catering conflict that would cost me $3500 if I do not do it! They moved this cook off up a week or I'd be good! I am looking at the possibility of Shannon ,Illinois 06/09-06/10 or Dundee (Cabellas) 07/08-07/09. Sorry, but it is a $4000 cash swing! W



Dave,

Sorry to hear about you guys not being able to attend the Grand Rapids event.  Congrats though on the catering pickup.  Glad to see the 4k swing work in your favor.  Were you able to get a refund on your entry fee for Michigan?  If not maybe we could work out a deal where you could transfer your entry to me for the fee.  Let me know if that would help you out or not.  I have not submitted an application yet.

Dallas

P.S. Good luck at Cabellas in Dundee!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, they are going to refund the fee but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2006)

OH GREAT!!  Thanks for leaving me in the dust, Dave!   :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Dave !!!  And Rempe even asked for permission.   [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 17, 2006)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 17, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are going to refund the fee but thanks for the offer!



Not a problem, got my application this morning.  Hey what's with Michigan not having any electricity for the event?  

Bruce?  What's the deal?


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should they give you something that half the population doesn't have.  :lmao:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 17, 2006)

=D>  :-k  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got's no light's in my crib, but my shoe's light up


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

At least you can tell where you're walking.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 18, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First I've heard of it, let me get a hold of Ford Alyson he lives out that way he can do some checking and let me know. I'll get back with you.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 18, 2006)

Kloset, they didn't have it last year either.  We used Woody's lantern.  You are going to need an extra battery or two.  Probably wouldn't be a bad idea because storms that time of the year could knock the power out and you'd have no rotisserie.  Food for thought.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Kloset, they didn't have it last year either.  We used Woody's lantern.  You are going to need an extra battery or two.  Probably wouldn't be a bad idea because storms that time of the year could knock the power out and you'd have no rotisserie.  Food for thought.



Yeah I remember it well.  I've got a backup battery for the rotisserie built into the cooker (will run approximately 6 hours).  Probably makes sense to get a generator I guess but it kind of sucks to pay for a generator just for that comp.  All the others we were in last year had electric access but Michigan.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 18, 2006)

If you and Bubba recall, we were in the middle of a baseball diamond with about 500,000 watts of lights pouring down on us! There was enough ambient light for anything you would need to do! Oh wait, my bad. How could you two remember anything.....you were asleep! #-o  #-o


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah I remember, but I didn't get any sleep with those as*h*les next to us trying to hit on the local whore all the time with the guys wife sleeiping in that RV.  

Those baseball lights wont' help power my rottiserie though!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 18, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Kloset, they didn't have it last year either.  We used Woody's lantern.  You are going to need an extra battery or two.  Probably wouldn't be a bad idea because storms that time of the year could knock the power out and you'd have no rotisserie.  Food for thought.



They did have generator power in the area of the tennis courts where many of the bigger motor homes were parked. I think you were better off without it though because the generators were huge and real loud.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 18, 2006)

Your right Bruce they did have those huge generators.  Were those provided by the contest or was that Ford's.

I noticed in this years application they specify that anyone using generator's must use quiet generators.

Will you be there this year?

How about Moe? Will he be making his tradional Saturday 8 am appearance? :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 18, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> If you and Bubba recall, we were in the middle of a baseball diamond with about 500,000 watts of lights pouring down on us! There was enough ambient light for anything you would need to do! Oh wait, my bad. How could you two remember anything.....you were asleep! #-o  #-o



Sleep Schmeep!!!  

You are probably correct.  I didn't remember hearing about you having to use a flashlight to see to get the fire relit.  Good thing you were awake.  I thought that was Michigan where we used the lantern...was that Nelsonville or Rempe's?  By the way, I bought string lights for this year like we talked about.  If there's no electricty we'll plug into Kloset's generator.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 18, 2006)

Rent one from Home Depot and see how it works before you buy one.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 18, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Your right Bruce they did have those huge generators.  Were those provided by the contest or was that Ford's.
> 
> I noticed in this years application they specify that anyone using generator's must use quiet generators.
> 
> ...



Those generators were provided by the comp organizers or the sponsors.

Good old Big Moe, that man can cook fast can't he?

I'll probably be there and at Cabela's in Dundee.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 19, 2006)

Look forward to seein ya at Dundee Bruce.


----------

